# kato dcc decoder conversion



## philpion (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi,

I am currently switching scale and going from Marklin HO to Kato N to pack more on a 8 x 4 layout. Also would like to make a Kyushu inspired layout.

Therefore the first trains 10-1394 and 10-813. I need guidance on which DCC decoder I can "easily" install in those trains. I have done conversion in HO and can solder.

First picture (349) shows the board inside 10-813. It would be awesome if there will a direct replacement. This board has a small led.

The 3 other pictures show the inside of 10-1394. It seems that it could be a bit more tricky.

Any help regarding which decoder could be used, including link to other threads or tutorial would be awesome.

Thank you

Phil


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You got trapped in moderation, I set you free.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

The first board looks almost like a standard jato light board but you'll have to Check with the decoder manufacturers to see if there is a direct replacement. And it looks like you will need an RDC type decoder for the other as it would be a head and tail light decoder. I could be wrong but check with the Dcc companies


----------



## philpion (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you. The RDC pointed us to that video 




and the frame looks very similar. 
I will open a ticket at Digitrax regarding the light board and will post results if positive.
Any other decoder companies I could try?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Digitrax, soundtraxx, TCs , nce. Just look for n scale decoders and it should show all the manufacturers. Digitrax soundtraxx and tcs seem to be about the most popular but imo they are all good.


----------

